# 2012 April Challenge--Candlesticks:---Upload Images Here



## Blister (2 Apr 2012)

Hello , I did not post these R and R's on 1st , in case you thought it was a April fools joke :mrgreen: , No its not :wink: 

Hi everyone, out project for the 2012 April Challenge is a pair of matching Candlesticks 

( IMPORTANT NOTE , if your candlesticks are to be used PLEASE make sure you fit 2 metal inserts for the candles to sit in , this is for safety and will reduce the risk of fire when the candles burn down ) 

Our Judge for April will be Richard

Must be New work for this Challenge

The Candlesticks can be made from ANY materiel but must include wood 

Must be no more than 12 inches high , and any diameter

Components are allowed have elements that are CARPENTRY as well as lathe turned , The turning part of the design must account for at least 50% of the finished design 

Colouring / textured / burning / piercing / carving allowed 

No multiple segmented turning 

Any entry's that are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged


The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until May Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state wood type if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your work / entry

1 showing a profile image
1 showing your entry from 30 degrees 
1 showing a close up of ant finer details 

Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

When your entry is ready please go to our new scoreboard http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/

Log in to your account and mark yourself as ready by 10 pm on the 26th April after this time the scoreboard will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 26th April up until 10pm on the 28th April . after this time the thread will be locked for Judging

Results will be given on or before 30th April

*Roundup*


----------



## dennisk (27 Apr 2012)

Yew with black walnut bases and cherry rings. Danish oil with the Oneway buffing system. spindle gouge and skew. thanks . the metal flange thingies are from lee valley.


----------



## Alli (27 Apr 2012)

Hi, here is my entry, travel Candlesticks. I saw something similar in a antique shop and loved the idea of the cadlesticks folding up into the base, you are now ready to go traveling!

Made from Maple using a parting tool, bowl gouge and spindle gouge. Sanded to 400 sealed with S/S and finished with friction polish and a couple coats of wax.














Cheers David


----------



## nev (27 Apr 2012)

Candlesticks. One pair of. Ash. 8in tall 3in base. Each made in two pieces due to size of available timber (3x2). Mainly used spindle gouges and skew. sanded to 400 (ran out of 600) and finished with EEE ultrashine paste stuff. Brass inserts from Axminster.
















Best of luck to all entrants.


----------



## Wildman (27 Apr 2012)

The base is oak, 2nd part of base and stem is beech and the top mahogany. the metal cups never arrived in time so currently for display only. as only the 2/3rd items ever turned they are not of sufficienct refinement to win however the challenge means I do apply myself to trying different things. Getting them the same is not easy when you have no real idea how. But never mind they were fun to do. I'll miss next month as I shall be in Europe never mind.


----------



## duncanh (27 Apr 2012)

Unknown wood (possibly mahogany), just under 12" high
As I have no inserts these are currently for decoration only (I intended to try metal spinning my own but had no suitable material).
Spidle turned stem, sidegrained base and top plate turned held in chuck and jam chuck
Top cup spindle grain orientation but held in chuck
Tools used - roughing gouge, spindle gouges, drill bits, hacksaw blade.
Carving done by hand using flexible shaft power carver on a dremel followed Kutzall Grit round file and then abrasive wrapped round a piece of thin metal.
Finished with Chestnut finishing oil

Profile





30 degrees





detail


----------



## henton49er (27 Apr 2012)

Here is my entry for the April 2012 competition – a pair of candlesticks.

These were turned from wild cherry, initially between centres with a ¾” roughing gouge to make them round and a spigot was then made using a ¼” parting tool for holding the piece in my chuck.

Once on the chuck the blanks were again rounded to a 60mm diameter cylinder. A 25mm hole was made at the tailstock end using a forstner bit held a Jacob’s chuck. This was then enlarged and shaped to receive the candle cup using a round nosed scraper.

The tailstock was then brought back to the piece and the final shape turned using a 3/8” spindle gouge, a 1” skew chisel and a round nosed scraper. 

The beads were cut with a 3mm beading tool, and the whole piece was then sanded from 120 to 600. The beads were ebonised with Chestnut lacquer.

The top decoration was achieved by texturing with a fine-pointed carbide burr held in a “dremel” and then burning with a pyrography pen. The candlesticks then received 3 coats of acrylic gloss lacquer before parting off. The brass candle cups were then attached using small screws.

The completed pieces were then buffed to a shine using the Chestnut buffing system.

The dimensions are: height 225mm, base diameter 60mm, top diameter 35mm, thinnest point 12mm diameter at 135mm up from the base.

Mike.


----------



## cambournepete (27 Apr 2012)

Here's my effort.

They stand 23cm tall and are 38cm across at the base.

The main part is of oak. The pair were turned as one disc on two centres about an inch apart, the inner being removed carefully on the lathe. They were cut into two by hand after most of the sanding, which was completed using the lathe to hold the sanding discs.
The candle holder part is some hardwood (rosewood?).

Everything sanded to 600 grit and finished with sanding sealer and micro-crystalline polish (Chestnut).

Profile View:





Angle View:





Detail View:


----------



## boysie39 (27 Apr 2012)

This is my effort for April.
Two bases from Mahogany main body Oak. I used a Skew for most of the work and a 1/4" spindle gouge .


----------



## jumps (27 Apr 2012)

Another challenge, and another go at something new (in this case 2 things...)

The main turning was done in sycamore, 4 pieces cut from a fast diminishing plank - glued in pairs, insides first, split/glued, outsides turned. All turning between a pair of stebs. Finish was cellulose sanding sealer then buffed with tripoli/ then vonax.

Bases were some spare mahogany (I think) - between centres to get a chucking collar then one after the other from the end - if you see what I mean. Forstner bit to create recess for the candlestick before parting off. 

Tools for the wood bit were big skew, 3/8 spindle gouge and parting tool.

Edit addition - Height is 230mm (9") and the colour was Chesnut Blue Spirit Stain.

Didn't think to order some bits to hold the candles (in time) so the second 'first' came in....made a mould in a bit of scrap, tip snips attacked an old pewter tankard, camping stove and heavy bottomed saucepan - all came together to give me 2 rough castings (well it actually took 4 attempts to get 2 if I'm honest). Mounted in pin jaws and attacked with a minuture spindle gouge and round nose scrapper (from one of those little sets) then polished up with those little pad things from 1200 - 20000). All the turnings were re smelted ready for next time.


----------



## Hesh (28 Apr 2012)

Kiss approach for me this month but I was determined to enter something. Made from Sycamore with glass inserts for the Tea Lights. Turned with a Simon Hope Bowl Gouge and three point tool, a bit of scraping and then sanded to 600 grit. The holes were drilled off the latheand the ring was then sawn in half on the band saw ensuring a matched pair. Both were then buffed using the Chestnut system finishing with Canouba wax. They are 2 1/2" x 4" (h x w).


----------



## Haldane (28 Apr 2012)

1 Pair matching Elm candlesticks, 9" tall with brass candle holders fitted at top with 2 inlaid rings of brass on each candlestick to hopefully complement the brass inserts (made from epoxy resign with brass powder mixed in)

















Dave


----------



## Silverbirch (28 Apr 2012)

Here are my candlesticks for this month`s challenge:

Timber is oak. Turned in one piece, with beads picked out in black acrylic paint. Sanded to 600 grit, finished with acrylic sanding sealer, acrylic lacquer and renaissance wax. Height 175mm, width at base 70mm.

Ian


----------



## steadyeddie (28 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
Here's my entry for this month's challenge. A pair of candlesticks in Black American Walnut - 8 1/2 inches (220mm) tall. The bases were turned initially on a screw chuck and then reverse finished using a 10mm gouge. The columns are made in 2 parts. The reason being, if I made a mistake when detailing the top section, I wouldn't have to re-make the whole column. The only finish applied to them was Walnut Oil (Asda price !). I gave them both 3 coats over a 3 day period with no buffing at all to give them a matt finish.

Good luck everyone,

Dave


----------



## gregmcateer (28 Apr 2012)

2 embarrassingly simple 'matching' candlesticks.
150mm tall, cherry, I believe. Roughed cylindrical, then skew to shape. Abranet 220 to 420, then finished with friction polish.


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Apr 2012)

Hi

All a bit rushed this month. Old man having to take exams not good on available time

Here is my entry 

Both made from single piece of Cherry.

They are 8" tall


----------

